# Anna Nicole Smith (celebrity)



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/02/08/anna.nicole.collapses/index.html

exerpt:


> Anna Nicole Smith died Thursday at a South Florida hospital after being discovered unconscious in her hotel room.
> The reality TV star and former model was 39.
> "I can confirm that she is deceased. It's as shocking to me as to you guys," Smith's attorney, Ronald Rale, told Reuters. "I don't know anything further. [Her lawyer and husband] Howard [K. Stern], obviously, is speechless and grieving."


 
Yes, this if for real. This is sad. Her 19 year old son died several months ago and she had a couple of month old baby.

And I will say this: it looks supspect when a woman who is in line for a 1.6 billion (with a b) dollar inheratance turns up dead after marrying her lawyer. Also, she married that lawyer a day or two after her son died.

I hope I am wrong feeling suspicious though.

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh...what a shock! 

May she rest in peace :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 8, 2007)

Freeky.


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 8, 2007)

I felt very bad for her, I dont think she was a very happy person, nor do I think she was as bad as some in the media portrayed her to be.  I hope she is in a better place now.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 8, 2007)

She had a son at 16 and he lived until he was capable of taking care of himself.

For that she should be honored.

--Infy.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 8, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/02/08/anna.nicole.collapses/index.html
> 
> exerpt:
> 
> ...



I was quite shocked to hear the news too and I have the same suspicions as you. 

It's very, very sad. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2007)

Mod Note

Please use this thread to discuss the issues surrounding her death. The Hall of Remembrance is for paying your respects to the deceased party.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Feb 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Slihn (Feb 10, 2007)

I never knew much about her but I hope that she is in a better place now.


----------



## Drac (Feb 10, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I was quite shocked to hear the news too and I have the same suspicions as you.
> 
> It's very, very sad. My condolences to her family and friends.


 
Ditto..:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Feb 12, 2007)

.


----------

